
Ask HN: Roll-Up Notifications as a Service? - nloui
Hi HN, does anyone know of a service that allows me to push notifications to a central place then manages the users&#x27; roll-up preferences for me?<p>It seems like most services are focused on event-based or marketing notifications but I haven&#x27;t seen something that will help with a daily&#x2F;weekly digest format?
======
mattbillenstein
Typically implement this as using cron - you have some logic around which
users should be sent a message, tracking this in the db, then send the
notification when the cron job runs every day or week or whatever.

~~~
nloui
Yup, totally. Was just curious if someone had made this process just a little
bit easier.

